# General recipe template for juice



## artieandgumbo (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there a general/basic recipe template for wine from juices. I'm talking about something that covers all the basic steps - and allows you to customize from there.


----------



## Luc (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you will find all basic steps in these books:

http://www.geocities.com/lumeisenman/contents.html

http://wineserver.ucdavis.edu/content.php?category=Winemaking

http://www.geocities.com/mipeman/

http://mtngrv.missouristate.edu/Publications/MWFHUpub.htm

Luc Volders


----------

